# No me trates de usted.



## Encolpius

e em português europeu?

Não me trates de você. [????]

Obrigado.


----------



## jazyk

Acho que é: Não me trate de o senhor/a senhora.


----------



## Outsider

"Não me trates *por* senhor(a)."


----------



## panjabigator

Por que no funciona la oración con "de (por?) você?"  Sería aceptable en el Portugués de Brasil?


----------



## jazyk

Acho nenhum brasileiro diria Não me trate de/por você, porque é o pronome de intimidade usada pela maioria. Não conseguiria imaginar isso nem mesmo daqueles que usam costumeiramente o tu no Brasil.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outra maneira, aliás bem comum por aqui:
Não me chame de senhor. Ou
Pode me chamar de você.


----------



## Encolpius

Outsider said:


> "Não me trates *por* senhor(a)."


 
Obrigado. E então também: 

Não me trates por tu.   [???]


----------



## Outsider

Correcto.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Encolpius said:


> Obrigado. E então também:
> 
> Não me trates por tu.   [???]


Se deixar o "s" na palavra "trates", estaria você mesmo tratando a pessoa por tu. Então, ainda que eu não seja português, arrisco-me a aconselhar: Não me trate por tu.
Os lusos concordam ?


----------



## Outsider

É possível dizer "Não me trates por tu", por exemplo a uma criança. Pouco amistoso, mas possível.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Outsider said:


> É possível dizer "Não me trates por tu", por exemplo a uma criança. Pouco amistoso, mas possível.


 
Pouco amistoso, nem sempre.
Podemos bem imaginar um professor dirigindo-se a um aluno ainda criança e dizer: "Não me trates por tu"
Mas quem não quiser ser tratado por tu, deve coibir-se de o fazer também. Assim seria mais correcto ser: "Não me trate por tu."


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ÁguiaReal said:


> Pouco amistoso, nem sempre.
> Podemos bem imaginar um professor dirigindo-se a um aluno ainda criança e dizer: "Não me trates por tu"
> Mas quem não quiser ser tratado por tu, deve coibir-se de o fazer também. Assim seria mais correcto ser: "Não me trate por tu."


Obrigado. Foi exatamente isso o que eu quis dizer.


----------



## Outsider

ÁguiaReal said:


> Mas quem não quiser ser tratado por tu, deve coibir-se de o fazer também. Assim seria mais correcto ser: "Não me trate por tu."


Admiro o seu igualitarismo, nas como sabe a sociedade portuguesa foi altamente estratificada até há bem pouco tempo.


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> "Não me trates *por* senhor(a)."


 
"Não me trates por você" também é muito utilizado em Portugal. Estou admirada por o Outsider se ter esquecido deste exemplo.
Feliz ano novo a todos!


----------



## Outsider

magdala said:


> "Não me trates por você" também é muito utilizado em Portugal. Estou admirada por o Outsider se ter esquecido deste exemplo.


Porque "você" só é medianamente formal. 

Feliz ano novo, Magdala.


----------

